# مناسبات > وأذن في الناس بالحج >  العشر .. فهل من مشمّر ؟!!

## بحورالدنيا

العشر .. فهل من مشمّر ؟!

بسم الله والصلاة على رسول الله ، نبينا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين .

أمَّا بعد ُ: 
أُوصِيكن أيتها الأخوات الفاضلات ونفسي بتقوى الله جل وعلا ، اتَّقينه في السرِّ والعلَنِ ، واجْتِنبن الفواحِشَ ما ظهرَ مِنْها وما بطَنَ ، وحافِظن علَى القيامِ بالفرائضِ والسُّنَنِ ، واغْتَنِمن هذِه الأيامَ الفاضلةَ بالأعمالِ الصالحةِ ، واستعنّ علَى طاعَتِه بما رزقَكُن مِنَ العطايا والمِنَنِ . قالَ اللهُ تعالَى : } يِا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ إَن تَتَّقُواْ اللّهَ يَجْعَـل لَّكُمْ فُرْقَاناً وَيُكَفِّرْ عَنكُمْ سـَيِّئَاتِكُمْ وَيَغْفِرْ لَكُمْ وَاللّهُ ذُو الْفَضْــلِ الْعَظِيـمِ{ } الأنفال :29{
أيّتها الكريمات :
لقَدْ أظلَّتْكُن أيامٌ عظيمةٌ ، ومواسِـمٌ للخيرِ كريمة ٌ، تُضاعَفُ فيها الحسناتُ ، وتُكفَّرُ فيها السيئاتُ ، وتُقالُ فيها العَثَراتُ ، وتُجابُ فيها الدعَواتُ . وإنَّ ربَّكُنّ - عزَّ وجلَّ – قَدِ اختارَ الزمانَ ، وإنَّ مِنْ أحبِّ الزمانِ إلى اللهِ الأشهُرَ الحُرُمَ ، وقَدِ اختارَ اللهُ سبحانَه العَشْرَ الأُوَلَ مِنْ ذي الحِجَّةِ لتكونَ أفضلَ أيامِ الدنيا ، إذْ أقسَـمَ بها في كتابهِ العزيزِ، فَعَزَّ مُقْسِماً وقائِلاً : } وَالْفَجْرِ* وَلَيَالٍ عَشْرٍ{ . وهِيَ عَشْرُ ذي الحجَّةِ ، واللهُ - تباركَ وتعالىَ - لا يُقْسِمُ إلا بعظيمٍ، وسمَّاها - جَلَّ وعَلا – الأيامَ المعلوماتِ ، فقالَ سبحانَه وتعالَى : }ِليَشْهَدُوا مَنَافِعَ لَهُمْ وَيَذْكُرُوا اسْمَ اللَّهِ فِي أَيَّامٍ مَّعْلُومَاتٍ عَلَى مَا رَزَقَهُم مِّن بَهِيمَةِ الْأَنْعَامِ { } الحج: 28 {. وشَهِدَ لها رسولُ اللهِ r بأنَّها أفضلُ أيامِ الدنيا ، فعَنْ جابرٍ t قالَ : قالَ رسـولُ اللهِ r : "أفضـلُ أيـامِ الدنيـا أيـامُ العَشْـرِ" [أخرجَه البزَّارُ وابنُ حِبَّـانَ].
وحثَّ النبيُّ r علَى العملِ الصالِحِ فيها واغْتِنامِها ، والإكثارِ مِنَ الطاعاتِ فيها ، فعَنِ ابنِ عباسٍ رضِيَ اللهُ عَنْهما قالَ : قالَ رسولُ اللهِ r: "ما مِنْ أيامٍ العمَلُ الصالـحُ فيها أحبُّ إلى اللهِ مِنْ هذهِ الأيامِ – يَعْنِي أيامَ العَشْرِ– قالوا يا رسولَ اللهِ ولا الجهادُ في سبيلِ اللهِ ؟ قالَ : ولا الجهادُ في سبيلِ اللهِ إلاَّ رجلٌ خرجَ بنفسِه ومالِه فلمْ يرجِعْ مِِنْ ذلِكَ بشيءٍ" [أخرجَه البخاريُّ وأبو داودَ واللفظُ له والترمذيُّ] ، ومِنْ فضائِلها : أنَّ رسولَ اللهِ r أمرَ بكثرةِ ذِكْرِ اللهِ عزَّ وجلَّ فيها مِنَ التسبيحِ والتحميدِ والتهليلِ والتكبيرِ؛ فعَنِ ابنِ عمرَ رضِيَ اللهُ عَنْهما أنَّ النبيَّ r قالَ : "ما مِنْ أيامٍ أعظمُ عِنْدَ اللهِ ولا أحَبُّ إلى اللهِ العملُ فيهنَّ مِنْ أيامِ العَشْرِ فأكثِرُوا فِيهنَّ مِنَ التسبيحِ والتحميدِ والتهليلِ والتكبيرِ" [أخرجَه أحمدُ] . وكان ابنُ عمرَ وأبو هريرةَ رضِيَ اللهُ عَنْهما يَخْرجانِ إلى السوقِ في أيامِ العشرِ فيُكبرِّانِ ويكبِّرُ الناسُ بتكبيرِهما. وأنتم في البيت إخواني وفي السيارة وفي السوق كبروا الله وهللوا وسبحوا – بارك الله فيكم .
إخوةَ الإيمانِ :
وفي هذهِ العشرِ المبُارَكةِ تجتمعُ أركانُ الإسلامِ ، إذْ يُشْرَعُ فيها الصِّيَامُ ؛ لأنَّه داخلٌ في الأعمالِ الصالحةِ التي أشارَ إليها النبيُّ r حِـينَ قال َ: "ما مِنْ أيامٍ العملُ الصالحُ فِيها أحبُّ إلى اللهِ عزَّ وجلَّ مِنْ هذهِ الأيامِ" ، وقَدْ أخرجَ البخاريُّ ومسلمٌ عَنْ أبي سعيدٍ الخُدْرِيِّ t قال َ: قالَ رسولُ اللهِ r : "ما مِنْ عبدٍ يصومُ يوماً في سبيلِ اللهِ إلاَّ باعدَ اللهُ بذلِكَ اليومِ وجْهَهُ عَنِ النَّارِ سبعينَ خَرِيفاً" وكَذَا الصدقةُ والصلاةُ والحَجُّ ، وكلُّ عملٍ صالحٍ مبرورٍ يقومُ بهِ المسلمُ في هذِهِ الأيامِ الفاضلةِ .
إنَّ أبوابَ الخيرِ في عَشْرِ ذي الحِجَّةِ مُتَعدِّدَةٌ ، وميادينَ التَّسابُقِ إلى الفضائِلِ فيها مُتَجدِّدَة ٌ، فطوبَى لِمَنِ اغتنَمَها بالجِدِّ والتشميرِ والعَمَلِ، وتجنَّبَ التوانِيَ والدَّعَةَ والكسَلَ ، فإنَّ الحياةَ الدنيا مزرعةُ الآخرة.
وإذا رُئِيَ هلالُ ذِي الحِجَّةِ - إخواني في الله - تأكَّدَ لِمَنْ يريدُ أنْ يُضَحِّيَ ألاّ يأخُذَ شيئاً مِنْ شَعْرِهِ ولا ظُفُرِِهِ ولا جِلْدِهِ بحلقٍ أوْ غيرِه ِ، فعَنْ أُمِّ سلَمَةَ رضِيَ اللهُ عَنْها عَنِ النبيِّ r قالَ:"إذا رأيتمْ هِلالَ ذِي الحِجَّةِ وأرادَ أحدُكم أنْ يُضَحِّيَ، فَلْيُمْسِكْ عَنْ شَعْرِهِ وأظفارِهِ"[أخرجَه مسلمٌ] .
فعظِّمن هذِهِ الأيامَ ، فإنَّها عظيمةٌ عِنْدَ ذيِ الجلالِ والإكرامِ ، واسْتَبِقُوا الخيراتِ ، وتنافَسُوا في الباقِيَاتِ الصَّالحاتِ }وَفِي ذَلِكَ فَلْيَتَنَافَسِ الْمُتَنَافِسُونَ { }المطففين:26{ }وَمَا تُقَدِّمُوا لِأَنفُسِكُم مِّنْ خَيْرٍ تَجِدُوهُ عِندَ اللَّهِ { }المزمل:20 { } وَاتَّقُواْ يَوْماً تُرْجَعُونَ فِيهِ إِلَى اللّهِ ثُمَّ تُوَفَّى كُلُّ نَفْسٍ مَّا كَسَبَتْ وَهُمْ لاَ يُظْلَمُونَ { }البقرة:281{.
نسأل الله جل وعلا أن يوفقنا لاغتنام هذه الأيام المباركة
وصلّ اللهم وسلّم على نبينا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

ماذا يعلمنا الحج ؟ 
الـزوجـان في الحـج 
حكم الحلق والتقصير للمحرم خارج الحرم 
أعمال يعدل ثوابها الحج 
فقه حج المريض 
38 فضيلة من فضائل الحج 
محظورات الاحرام للنساء في العمرة 
كيف نستقبل الحجاج 
معلومات عن حج التمتع وأهم شروطه 
احكام تخص المرأة في الحج والعمرة

----------


## ahaat_2015

*الله يجعله في ميزا حسناتج

الله يوفقج*

----------


## العروس العمانية

يا الله فعلا كلام يشرح الصدر 

عسى ربي يرزقنا صيام هالايام المباركه 

مشكورة اختي وفي ميزان حسناتج

----------


## Daanh

جزاج الله خير إختي و جعلة في ميزان حسناتج

----------


## منولي الدلوعه

جزاج الله ألف خير .... اللهم إجعلنا من الطائعين لك

----------


## anglsky

يزاااج الله خير

----------


## ام محمد !!!

الله يجزاج الجنة ياربي..


يالله يارب تعينا على صيام هالايام المباركة يارب.

----------


## Hmsa

تسلمين أختي الفاضلة على هذا الموضوع الأكثر من رائع وعلى التذكير الاروع .... وأسأل الله القدير أن ينفع بها الأخوات ويجزينا وإياك أجر هذه الايام الفضيلة........

----------


## بنت بلال

يزاج الله خير

----------


## عيون الجمل

في ميزان حسناتش لاالاالله محمد رسول الله كثرو من الاستغفار وطاعات وصدقات

----------


## elmoon

يزاج الله خيراختي

----------


## خليدة

بارك الله فيج اختى

----------


## احساس روح

تسلمين أختي ... و يزاج الله خير
وإن شاء الله يكون في ميزان حسناتج

----------


## بسمة

الله يتقبل من ومنكم صالح الاعمال

----------


## بحورالدنيا

آآآآآآآآميييييييييييييييين إن شاء الله
ومشكورة أختي ahaat_2015 على الرد

----------


## بحورالدنيا

مشكووووووووووووورة أختي الغالية العروس العمانية على الرد

----------


## بحورالدنيا

مشكووووووووووووورة أختي الغالية Daanh على الرد والدعوة الحلوة

----------


## بحورالدنيا

آآآآمين يا رب
ومشكووووووووووووورة أختي الغالية منولي الدلوعه على الرد

----------


## دانة حياتي

جزاج الله ألف خير .... اللهم إجعلنا من الطائعين لك

----------


## بحورالدنيا

وإياج إن شاء الله
مشكووووووورة أختي anglsky على الرد

----------


## بحورالدنيا

وإياج إن شاء الله
مشكووووووورة أختي ام محمد !!! على الرد والدعوة الحلوة

----------


## بحورالدنيا

آآآآآآآآآآآآآآمين يارب
مشكووووووورة أختي Hmsa على الرد
الله يتقبل إن شاء الله

----------


## بحورالدنيا

وإياج إن شاء الله
مشكووووووورة أختي بنت بلال على الرد

----------


## بحورالدنيا

مشكووووووورة أختي عيون الجمل على الرد والنصيحة الحلوة

----------


## بحورالدنيا

وإياج إن شاء الله
مشكووووووورة أختي elmoon على الرد

----------


## بحورالدنيا

وإياج إن شاء الله
مشكووووووورة أختي خليدة على الرد

----------


## بحورالدنيا

وإياج إن شاء الله
مشكووووووورة أختي احساس روح على الرد
الله يسلمج يالغالية

----------


## بحورالدنيا

إن شاء الله يااااااااااااارب
مشكووووووورة أختي بسمة على الرد

----------


## بحورالدنيا

وإياج إن شاء الله
ومشكوووووووووووووووووورة أختي دانة حياتي على الرد

----------


## فيض الحروف

بارك الله فيج وجعله في ميزان حسناتج اختي

----------


## النرجس

جزاج الله خير إختي و جعلة في ميزان حسناتج

----------


## بحورالدنيا

وإياج إن شاء الله
مشكووووووووورة أختي فيض الحروف على الرد

----------


## بحورالدنيا

وإياج إن شاء الله
مشكووووووووورة أختي النرجس على الرد

----------


## عيون ذبااحه3

يزاااج الله الف خير..

----------


## بحورالدنيا

وإياج إن شاء الله
مشكورة أختي عيون ذبااحه3 على الرد

----------


## أم الحلوة

جـــــــــــــــــــــــزاج الله ألف خير

----------


## (أم وديمه)

الله يجعله في ميزان حسناتج

الله يوفقج

----------


## بحورالدنيا

وإياج إن شاء الله
مشكووووووورة أختي أم الحلوة على الرد

----------


## بحورالدنيا

آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآمييييين يا رب العالمين
مشكورة أختي (أم وديمه) على الرد

----------

